# Painting Hardboard



## Webby (20 Nov 2012)

I have searched but cannot find any help on this subject  

so can anyone help me 

I have a tv stand with open back so with all the wires that now protrude from the back with all the components skybox,dvd player etc i want to hide them so you cannot see through to the back and was thinking of a piece of hardboard curved to match the shelfs and use shelfs if i can to attach it to  

want it to be black so hence painting the hardboard what would the procedure be to achieve this any help appreciated 

Dave


----------



## AndyT (20 Nov 2012)

No different to any other diy woodwork painting job - just use your preferred brand of primer, undercoat and gloss; or primer/undercoat and gloss; or even emulsion if you like. For a concealed location like that I would probably just use dark grey primer/undercoat - it's not going to need a piano quality finish!


----------



## Webby (20 Nov 2012)

Could i use car paint that i could just spray on straight out of the can ?

or is that a no no


----------



## AndyT (20 Nov 2012)

Webby":2e7yckgx said:


> Could i use car paint that i could just spray on straight out of the can ?
> 
> or is that a no no



I think that would work fine too.


----------



## kostello (20 Nov 2012)

What about blackboard paint......


----------



## Webby (21 Nov 2012)

kostello":b20aujhm said:


> What about blackboard paint......



never thought of that thanks  

will see if i can source some cheers again 

Dave


----------

